# Bald Nose?



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I noticed Wednesday night that Rowans nose seemed to have lost a bit of fur.
Tonight, he has a bald patch atthe end of his nose, and its damp. I dont know if this is because he has been licking it, but I havent noticed any excessive licking.
Also there has been a 'loose' motion in the tray Weds, Thurs and today.
Todays was Rowan as I have been keeping a close watch on him, so I am assuming the last 2 were his too.
They have had chicken and rice today, but I think I will have to take him to the vets tomorrow.
Any ideas what the furloss on his nose might be? 

Wednesday night









Tonight


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

I hope it's not a parasite, better ask the vet, because it's not normal. 

If it's a fungus or parasite, it can easily spread to Willow/Holly and other pets you may have.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry McWillow don't know, didn't want to read and run, hope Rowan gets better soon xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ooo, not sure - hope he gets better soon


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

When Rusty was a kitten his nose was always like that, I think its because kitten food is high in fat and and its just made his nose oily , get a wet wipe and give it a rub ;-)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I think its a white nose thing, Chew's nose often looks like this after a drink and I just think its wet and so the fur being really fine on the nose almost looks like its disappeared. Unless it is constantly like that I wouldnt worry I am sure once if dries out it will look 'furry' again


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is rusty when he was a kitten with his oily bald looking nose :-D


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

paul maine coon said:


> When Rusty was a kitten his nose was always like that, I think its because kitten food is high in fat and and its just made his nose oily , get a wet wipe and give it a rub ;-)


They don't have kitten food - but I think the food may be a factor - and love the pic of Rusty - never tire of pics of the gorgeous boy 



Kittenfostermummy said:


> I think its a white nose thing, Chew's nose often looks like this after a drink and I just think its wet and so the fur being really fine on the nose almost looks like its disappeared. Unless it is constantly like that I wouldnt worry I am sure once if dries out it will look 'furry' again


Just thought I would double check - here is a pic I took less than 60 seconds ago....









Ahem...... I believe that is fur I see on his nose..... paranoid much?? :blush:  :blush: 

Thanks for all your replies guys....


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> They don't have kitten food - but I think the food may be a factor - and love the pic of Rusty - never tire of pics of the gorgeous boy
> 
> Just thought I would double check - here is a pic I took less than 60 seconds ago....
> 
> ...


I think we worry a lot when there so young ,more so, when Rusty was kitten I think he had everything wrong with him well 50% of the time it was probably just me being paranoid . I spent a lot of time wiping noses , ears , eyes, and back legs! :-D


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

paul maine coon said:


> When Rusty was a kitten his nose was always like that, I think its because kitten food is high in fat and and its just made his nose oily , get a wet wipe and give it a rub ;-)


just what I was going to say, it normally rubs off after as they do like to get right into their food lol :laugh:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

paul maine coon said:


> I think we worry a lot when there so young ,more so, when Rusty was kitten I think he had everything wrong with him well 50% of the time it was probably just me being paranoid . I spent a lot of time wiping noses , ears , eyes, and back legs! :-D


:lol: One thing I know for sure, I'm obsessed when something is different from what it used to be. Maybe it's nothing, now that McWillow posted another picture with a very hairy Rowan nose :w00t: See how he is tomorrow. Usually, I am crazy enough to disturb my vet anytime with anything that might concern my cats' health, and he is normal enough to come and visit the or only to give phone consultations.

BTW, you must admit you both plotted so that we admire your cats pictures. They're both gorgeous fluffy boys, I'd like to see them more often. (After all, McWillow posted it in Chat correctly lol)


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Only just saw post - glad you got to the bottom of it x


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I call it 'gravy nose'  or in Pyrrha's case, 'gravy nose, face and bib' 

Glad it's nothing serious, he's growing up bootifully!


----------

